# QUITO | IQON | 132m | 33 fl | U/C



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

The tower will reach 33 storeys tall and feature pixel-like protrusions across its main facades. "The building is made up of concrete boxes," said a statement from BIG. "Each box is rotated to provide the best possible views and create outdoor terraces for each apartment."

Bjarke Ingels Group revealed images of the largely residential building for Ecuador's capital, which is projected to include 376,737 square feet (35,000 square metres) of floor space. Developed by local company Uribe and Schwarzkopf, IQON will be L-shaped in plan and feature greenery across its exterior – a popular move from BIG. The structure for Quito will feature a notable curved corner, rather than sharp angles, with terraces that bend around the building's perimeter.

The corner portion of the building will comprise "through-units", with two circulation cores located on the perpendicular wings.

"Each floor features through-units – apartments that have terraces on both the north and south facades – which not only allows for views across the entire city, but also offers the opportunity for cross ventilation and a sense of openness," the firm said.






















































Native trees and plants will decorate terraces, with other low plantings at their railings to create a lush facade.

"A hollow wall underneath each balcony has enough space to hold the roots of each tree," said BIG. "The planters become a concrete sculpture inside the apartments, which is the root zone of the tree for the apartment above."









https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/12/b...ted-balconies-tallest-building-quito-ecuador/









https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/12/b...ted-balconies-tallest-building-quito-ecuador/


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/12/b...ted-balconies-tallest-building-quito-ecuador/









https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/12/b...ted-balconies-tallest-building-quito-ecuador/









https://i.imgur.com/c6zQSff.jpg?1









https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/12/b...ted-balconies-tallest-building-quito-ecuador/


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

IQON, UIO by marino boy II, en Flickr

IQON, UIO by marino boy II, en Flickr

IQON, UIO by marino boy II, en Flickr

IQON, UIO by marino boy II, en Flickr


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

IQON SEP2019 by Raúl Tapia, en Flickr


----------

